# Ocean View or Buckroe?



## thankgodforfish (Oct 3, 2010)

Going :fishing: at 6am first trip of the year. Should I go to buckroe or Ocean View? 
Thanks


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

I haven't fished either pier yet this year. I'm curious to see which you chose for your first outing. I choose Buckroe over OV mainly because it's the farthest away from me. I'd like to get that one in cause OV is always convenient to where I live.

Either way, I'm sure you're enjoying your outing. To me the first time out isn't about catching fish. It's more about taking that first step out for the season.


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

Hard to tell. I fished both this week but conditions were not favorable. Try both. Good folks at both.


----------



## quinten13 (May 14, 2012)

I've had luck at Buckroe the past 4 weeks going usually on a Tuesday or Wednesday to avoid the crowds. Croaker, Roundheads, flounder, speckled trout, and even a few spot have been caught by me or by people right beside me. Best of luck.


----------



## jbrady14 (Jan 14, 2011)

buckroe. fished ov yesturday and all i got was a tan and a buzz


----------



## sutphinda (Feb 9, 2012)

I perfer buckroe....


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

Can you guys tell me oceanview piers hours and is there a rod limit, thanks in advance............geo


----------



## thankgodforfish (Oct 3, 2010)

Thank you for the responses. I ended up going to buckroe. Not much action though. Landed a few croaker mostly bait size. Almost landed a nice sting ray. We did see a sea turtle which was beautiful. Someone caught a 17.5" Flounder out there near the T. Might try again this weekend. Was the first trip so hey, I was just happy to be out there near the ocean. =)


----------



## Hampton (Apr 9, 2012)

I haven't had much luck at Buckroe at all this year.


----------



## thankgodforfish (Oct 3, 2010)

where have you had good luck at?


----------



## Hampton (Apr 9, 2012)

Ft. Monroe.

I've been there at least 3 times and no real disappointment yet. I will probably be there tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## sutphinda (Feb 9, 2012)

can u fish buckroe at night


----------



## sutphinda (Feb 9, 2012)

I meant fort monroe...


----------



## Hampton (Apr 9, 2012)

sutphinda said:


> I meant fort monroe...


no, it closes @ 8pm


----------



## Bayluvnnrse (Jun 17, 2012)

We fished Fort Monroe at night at the base of the bridge leading into Ft. Monroe from Mellen St. Fishing was very good there on the bridge and at the base of the bridge for a few weeks (big blues and croakers mostly), then the Hampton P.D. started handing out tickets for fishing from the bridge (yes, there is a sign posted but the fishing was too good). Several people, including my fishing buddy, went to court for the tickets, and the charges were dropped, but the judge said fishing at the base of the bridge is ok, just not ON the bridge. Haven't fished there since Mother's Day though. Heard the bite had dropped off considerably, but I will return soon to see for myself.

BTW, I have been lurking here for quite awhile. I couldn't stand it anymore, and decided to join the ranks. I'm just overwhelmed by all the knowledge I've gleaned from this site, and you guys are just fantastic! Love the stories, the pics...everything!


----------



## Hampton (Apr 9, 2012)

Bayluvnnrse said:


> We fished Fort Monroe at night at the base of the bridge leading into Ft. Monroe from Mellen St. Fishing was very good there on the bridge and at the base of the bridge for a few weeks (big blues and croakers mostly), then the Hampton P.D. started handing out tickets for fishing from the bridge (yes, there is a sign posted but the fishing was too good). Several people, including my fishing buddy, went to court for the tickets, and the charges were dropped, but the judge said fishing at the base of the bridge is ok, just not ON the bridge. Haven't fished there since Mother's Day though. Heard the bite had dropped off considerably, but I will return soon to see for myself.


I see ppl fishing there every time I go out there, I'm just to scared to do it myself lol


----------



## Bayluvnnrse (Jun 17, 2012)

It's a lot of fun if the fishing is good. We always fish at night, and late into the night. Traffic on the bridge slows in the evening, but the Hampton P.D. is patrolling. One female officer told us you couldn't fish anywhere along that strip, even on the rocks, but the judge said it was ok, as long as we're not on the bridge itself. And, the only sign posted in ON the bridge.

Used to fish the Engineers (finger pier) until they closed that after the hurricane. Fishing there was awesome at night!


----------

